# Full time? Or just a part time thing?



## Bliss (Jul 31, 2007)

How many of you are working full-time and using soap making as your main income source? How many are just making a little extra money off their hobby? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Its part time right now, but I would love to have a store...


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

I voted that it's still a hobby as I only had 1 sale so far.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Right now full time.

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 1, 2007)

I voted part time right now, but I would love to see this grow into a huge success!!


----------



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

I voted 'hobby', but I picked up my first customer today!! I have been handing soaps out to all the girls at work, and one of them has asked me to keep her supplied with my OMH soap.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 2, 2007)

Good job!  That is awsome!!!


----------



## sheena (Aug 8, 2007)

It's still just a hobby at this point. I just learned how to make soap a couple months ago. I'd like to make a little money off it in the future though.


----------



## moca (Aug 8, 2007)

Part time here.  Started a s a way of stress relief from the paperwork and students at school.  I  mostly do craft shows and sell in a few stores.


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2007)

i said part time

atm i can only make soaps when i get back from work. over the past month or so my sales have pretty much doubled, so when i get back from work i can guarentee i'll have at least 1 soap order. 

Like most people have said i'd love to have a shop to, i'd love to even give up work and just make soap. but in order to do that i'll have to make at least 10 times as much soap as what i'm making now a month. Maybe one day


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Right now my soaping is mostly in hobby phase. Mostly just making them as gifts and selling them to friends/famile. A friend and I have been talking for nearly a year now about making a full-time business out of it, but still haven't decided to take that plunge. We started making a website and stuff to get ready to sell online, but things came up and we both got too busy to devote enough time to getting that all figured out. Hopefully soon we can get back into that.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 10, 2007)

Part time now but was full time for many years


----------



## SouthernEssence (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a full time soap maker with part time profit.     Luckily my hubby has a good job to pay the bills until my business makes more money.  My business is only a year old so of course it's takes a lil while before you actually MAKE money.  Everything I have coming in goes right back out in supplies.  I'm praying for a busy holiday season.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a part-timer myself. I really want a website and do mostly (only) online selling. I know that's sounds very unrealistic, but the dynamics of my situation don't allow me to get out to shows. I haven't sold anything yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

Right now i'm on the border between hobby and part-time. It's been just a hobby for a couple years now. I made soap mostly for my family and to give as gifts, but recently I started getting quite a few people asking to buy my soap so I started the process of converting my hobby into more of a business.


----------

